# What comprises a full gun collection?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just added #16 to my collection this week and I got to thinking that I must be done now.......and then got to thinking that I don't even have a revolver or an AR...
So, if one could make up the list of necessities of say...20 firearms, what would they be? The safe is getting a bit congested, so 20 is likely the max until I get the door sleeves for pistolas. 
Here are mine, I already pointed the two obvious ones that are missing. Assuming the average joe using them for hunting, not a crazy collector of anything rare or extreme, just average hunting issue:
177 1,200 fps pellet gun
10/22 laminate
10/22 target
870 for closet
SBEII
subcompact XD in 9mm for vehicle
Ruger 9mm for closet
700 in 243
700 in 30-06
BAR in 7mag
old 22
17hmr
223 Savage model 12
Omega
Buckmark
bb gun for the kiddies-ok, I guess I only have 15, I was just counting the list that I maintain for insurance purposes. 

Missing items:
357 mag
AR
??
??
??


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes, at least 1 AR15 + numerous extra mags. 
If you can afford it the M1A is a fine addition. 
And/or the M1 Garand.. 
I personally believe its outright blasphemy not to own a 1911, especially living in Utah! 
Where is the backup to the SBE? An Remington 870 is a "must have" for any collection. 
and Yes again, a 357 wheel gun is another must have. 
I'm not seeing a bolt action 22 up there either. those are lots of fun. 

anywho. just a few thoughts, but it looks like you are doing really well so far!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You ask a question that has no answer. There is no such thing as a "full" gun collection.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> You ask a question that has no answer. There is no such thing as a "full" gun collection.


+1

Still, no Winchester 94?? Sorry Hugh, but you have a long way to go.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't have enough time to read the list of  Goob's guns :mrgreen:

I honestly don't know how many guns I have. I have most at my home, some at my mother's, my son has a few, my daughter borrowed one or two, my son-in-law has a pistol and my ex wife has four of them. My boss has about 175 guns including many untouched Browning shotguns, O/Us S/Ss, pumps and A5s. :shock:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

My gun "collection" consisted of a Remington 788 in .243, a Remington 700 in 7MM, a Remington Wingmaster in 12 Guage and a Colt Border Patrol .357 Mag. Collection you say ???!!!! Well that is what the ex-wife said to her devorce attorney. :twisted: :roll: 

Why is devorce so expensive ???????? (Scroll down)



























ITS WORTH IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :O--O:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

How about a S&W .44 Mag Mod. 29 or 629
a AK 47 
a .204
and I agree on a AR 

I'm sure there is more to follow.


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

> So, if one could make up the list of necessities





> Assuming the average joe using them for hunting,


With these two conditions, all you really need are three: a .22, a 12 gauge shotgun, and a good deer/elk rifle. (I like my Winchester '94 .30-30) Everything else is just for fun.

That said, I didn't see a .22-250 on your list.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think you ask an interesting question Huge, and I agree with Al, there really isnt one answer. It all depends on what you are after, are you a guy who collects military arms, or do you hunt primarily varmints, do you only shoot bench rest, do you hunt all kinds of game that require a rifle to shoot them, are you primarily a bird hunter, do you like the old West, are you a Bianchi Cup hopeful, do you like to hunt with a handgun? All of these questions (and more) dictate to me when my collection is complete.

Because everyone is different, I cant answer for you (but you do have a great collection!).

For me personally, I have set a quota for maximum amount of guns to own. When I want another gun, I sell one that I dont use or dont need. As most of you know I like to hunt varmints and birds primarily so I always want to ensure that I have a good rim-fire on hand, a good centerfire bolt on hand, a good upland gun, a good waterfowl gun, a larger caliber for deer (in case I can ever figure out how to hunt them), a personal defense handgun, and a plinker pistol for practice (since I am a terrible pistol shooter). Anything else is a perk for me to play around with til I get bored. One last one that I would like to add would be a long range shooter like a 6.5x284 or something similar. 

Whenever I sell, I always try and upgrade.

One that I hope everyone has is a firearm that has sentimental value, perhaps one that was handed down from father to son. Mine is a virtually worthless single shot shotgun made in Brazil by Spesco and is chambered for a 410 in 3" (full choke). I think on a good day I could get $50 out of it, but it means the world to me because my dad bought it for me just a few days before I was born. He knew they were broke, but also knew he wanted his son to learn how to hunt. I have killed more doves with that thing than any other shotgun I have ever owned.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

A full gun collection to me, means owning a firearm for all the primary huntable animals as well as plinking / target fun.

To me, it would be:

a shotgun
a muzzleloader
a small caliber pistol
a large caliber pistol
a rim fire rifle (.22, 17hmr etc)
a small caliber varmint rifle (.223, .22-250 etc)
a small caliber med game rifle (.243, 257 roberts etc)
a med caliber big game rifle (.270, 30-06 etc)
a magnum caliber big game rifle (7mag, 300mag , .338 etc)

According to that list I do have a full collection, and then some 

I do not own a AR though... but plan to rectify that as soon as they tell me what my year end bonus will be. I'm a southpaw so I've been eyeing a Stag 2L, it gets great reviews.


-DallanC


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

I think the only gun I NEED is a 300 mag, but I really WANT a .204, a Tommy gun and a AR10.

I pretty much have everything else I feel I need


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

DallanC said:


> I'm a southpaw so I've been eyeing a Stag 2L, it gets great reviews.


My Stag 2 has been great. You won't be disappointed. :O||:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

When your gun collection looks something like the gun department at Cabela's or better yet the Smithsonian you may be on the right track!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Muzzy rifle
Muzzy shotgun
Pellet/bb gun
Shotgun
Big Game Rifle (caliber does not matter)
22 or 17 cal rifle
22 Pistol
Self Protection Pistol

That's enough for my collection.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Most basic collection for sporting purposes in Utah would include a 30-06, 12 gauge pump, and a .22. Every thing huntable in Utah cam be hunted with this base.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

All I have is a Remington 7600 .270, a Mossberg Plinkster 702 .22LR, and a Ruger Super Blackhawk .44 Mag w/7.5" bbl.

I shoot rifles lefty even though I'm right handed. As of late I've been eying the StagArms 2L or 3L... Thinking I may buy a lower half, save up and get an upper half, then a few mags... that way I don't have to save a grand first


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

*One more gun than the ones I already have and several more than I can afford!*

You can look at what comprises "full" from a person's interests and biases. Historical, western, military, general hunting, bird hunting, survival, self-defense/SHTF etc. Some people concentrate on collecting every model or variation of the same gun.

No real "Gun Nut" would ever say .30-06, 12 ga, and .22 LR. A person who thinks like that views guns as no more than hunting tools (_ball peen hammer, crescent wrench, screwdriver_). That's okay, but guns and shooting are merely means to an end, rather than an end in and of itself. Not to say that such people don't appreciate their tools, but owning more guns and calibers just for the sake of ownership and the shooting pleasure they bring is a bit foreign to their minds.

Some people like to collect, not so much to shoot, but just to collect. Guns aren't tools to them, but more like stamps or coins. Colt SAA, pre-64 Winchester Model 70s, Winchester lever actions, etc. One guy I know has 30 to 50 SKSs. I sometimes wonder if he will wake up and ask himself "why?" These people keep a keen eye on resale. Good accountants!

Rather than just calibers, you could decide that full includes interesting examples of different types and even different action types or a spread that covers all the bases (western, military, hunting, self-defense etc.)

Therefore you would have a bolt-action hunting rifle, a semi-auto military rifle (AR, M1, SKS, AK etc.) lever action rifle, pump shotgun, revolver (properly divided into western SA and police DA), semi-auto pistol, muzzleloader, air rifle and other types.

Any collection requires the owner have both rimfire and centerfire rifles and pistols - for cheap plinking and hunting if nothing else - so that adds a couple of more examples.

A true shotgunner would likely have more than the usual pump. Perhaps a semi or double as well.

A real pistolero would have an interest in most, if not all of the various types - SA (1911), traditional DA, constant-action (Glock-like), revolvers in both SA and DA form. Perhaps a single shot like a T/C Contender.

Self-defense orientation would require owning pistols/revolvers in both full and compact (CCW) size, a "tactical" or police-type shotgun, AR15/SKS/AK type medium power semi, perhaps a full power (.308/'06) battle rifle (M1, M1A/M14, FAL, HK) as well. Also a long range scoped sniper rifle (could just be an accurate deer hunting rifle). Self-defense orientation is another realm like hunting where people may view the guns as tools and shooting as an ends to a mean rather than an interest in and of itself as well. The self defense group might also incorporate military interests, such as the AK47, M1 Garand, AR15, or even a '03 Springfield, .303 SMLE, or Swiss K-31, as well as 1911s, P35 High-Powers etc.

True gun freak or not, we still have to pick and choose what guns, and often have to make painful decisions on what to let go in order to get something more desirable (we hope!) This involves being selective on guns, uses, categories that comprise the collection. Sometimes what we use them for - our shooting interests - change over the years, so our collection changes with those interests. Normally we all make mistakes here - shouldn't have sold this one, shouldn't have bought that one, should have bought when it was cheap and I had the chance. Always regret involved in a full gun collection.

Some some people can look at a very modest collection and say - "that's enough", while others are always looking for the next gun fix (these kind read gun mags a lot!) Some people find joy in not only having enough guns for themselves, but for their kids etc. (good people these!) So "full" for them is really "extra full".

No matter what, the kind and number of guns a person collects, plus what he uses them for (or if he doesn't use them) tells a lot about a person. 
"_What comprises a full gun collection_?" is not only a very personal thing - but personally telling.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

stimmie78 said:


> I shoot rifles lefty even though I'm right handed. As of late I've been eying the StagArms 2L or 3L... Thinking I may buy a lower half, save up and get an upper half, then a few mags... that way I don't have to save a grand first


Entire rifle from $884.99 at:

http://www.ar15pro.com/item/64748_Stag_ ... 6NATO.aspx

They had some in stock a few days ago, seems they just sold out.

-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

You got your "Gun Collection" which is usually an attempt to complete some predetermined set..i.e., all the Winchester's ever made, or one of each of the various calibers of Remington 700's ever made...etc

Then you have your "collection of Guns"...that's what most of us have...a safe full of what we have bought for a variety of reasons...need it for the taking of a certain type of hunting, or just liked the way it looked, or even thought it might increase in value some day..etc.

But no matter what kind of a collection you have, keep 'em clean and oiled up...and enjoy


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Very well written Frisco! Do you have a day job doing this kind of thing?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A 30-06 
12 ga 
.22 pitol
BB gun


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

my currently collection is always "1 more than what I have now..."  it'll probably never be complete


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

As the Warden said in Cool Hand Luke - "What we have here is a failure to communicate."

Definition of FULL - Merriam-Webster
1 : containing as much or as many as is possible
5 a : possessing or containing a great number or amount

Definition of MINIMAL - Merriam-Webster
1 : relating to or being a minimum: as
a : the least possible 
c : very small or slight



> A 30-06 - 12 ga - .22 pistol - BB gun


 :roll: 
The very definition of a MINIMAL gun collection - you couldn't own less and get by.

45-70 (Marlin 1895)- big bore big game timber rifle.
30-06 - big game, all-around
.257 Weatherby Mag - long range medium game
.243 Winchester - varmint/deer rifle - can be used by wife and kids
.22-250 - long range varmint
.223/5.56 (AR15) - medium range varmint or self defense rifle
.22 Mag - short range varmint rifle
.22 LR - small varmint/plinking

12 ga. - pump shotgun - home defense
12 ga - semiauto shotgun - bird hunting

.45 (long) Colt - Single Action big bore classic Western revolver.
.357 Mag - DA magnum police type revolver
.45 Auto - 1911 SA classic military & target handgun 
.40 full-size autopistol - high capacity/service/self defense
.40 subcompact autopistol - conceal carry self defense pistol
.22 LR - semiauto or revolver - small game, plinking, practice

This list is somewhere in the vicinity of the definition of a FULL GUN COLLECTION. Pretty much covers all bases except collector stuff. 8)

I know you guys have more guns than you let on and wouldn't be happy with the minimum you've posted. :lol:


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats a pretty good example of a "full" collection, but I would add just one more.
Something that shoots 7.62 x 39. If we are ever invaded by another country, there is a good expectation that they will be shooting something in that caliber. Just as well have a weapon that can use their ammo.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

This thread needs pics


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wirehair said:


> Something that shoots 7.62 x 39. If we are ever invaded by another country, there is a good expectation that they will be shooting something in that caliber. Just as well have a weapon that can use their ammo.


Cant you just take one of theirs at that point? I mean after you shoot down your 100k rounds of 5.65 or 30-06, if they are still around and you are scrounging ammo, there are bound to be rifles you could get your hands on.

-DallanC


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm with Dallan on that one. I'm not anti-7.62x39, it's just that I would be grabbing a full-auto capable Russian made AK off some dead schmuck the first chance I got.


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

Not so much. My mini30 is more accurate then most AK's. And I allready have the mags and know how to tear it down and put it back together. I'll just shoot em and take their ammo as I go. Leave their crappy chinese made rifles where they fall.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wirehair, what ammo are you shooting? When I had mine, I had a lot of problems shooting that Russian crap out of mine due to the primers being too hard. So I finally sold it because I didnt want to keep paying for more expensive American ammo (at the time I didnt handload)


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey Bax, I shoot the cheap ammo. Wolf Mostly hollow points. I have about one out of fifty that doesn't fire. I have an after market bolt buffer, spring and stock on it. It shoots better than a stock mini30. I changed some other stuff, but can't remember what all I did to it. I use the stock Ruger mini14 mags. They work better than most of the mini30 mags. They just hold a couple less bullets then they would with .223.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I want Frisco Pete's idea of a gun collection....except, add a Model 78, 25-06 and a few .17 HMR's.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I change my mind. I don't need a BB gun.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I change my mind. I don't need a BB gun.


 :lol: 
Right. Better make it a pellet gun goob. Them pellets are a little more accurate than BB's..


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > I change my mind. I don't need a BB gun.
> ...


Oh........OK.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Holly crap, this is a weird thread. It's gone from guys describing their personal collection of guns, to trying to define "full" collection, to "what if we get invaded and there are foreign troops running around my neighborhood carrying AK47's", to "I changed my mind, I don't need a BB gun", to "needing a 'few' (not one mind you, but a few) .17HMR's..whatever they are...type of Healthcare insurance for 17 year olds maybe??? ...Well anyway, it's a great thread...keep it going!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> ...Well anyway, it's a great thread...keep it going!


I agree, but what other angles can still be covered? Zombie attacks? What kind will they have? We need to know that so that we can match their caliber for when we steal their ammo.
Maybe my collection is not yet full, my safe does not look anything like this:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Browning 7mm Rem mag lever action,Browning Medallion 22-250,Ruger 10/22,Winchester Mohawk 600 .308,Cabelas Hawken replica 50 cal muzzleloader, Rem 870 express 12ga shotgun,Ruger .22 lr/mag single action revolver,Ruger .44mag double action revolver make up my current collection. What I plan on adding is Rem 700 BDL .270,S&W 500, A .416 Rigby make model undetermined at this time,Ruger M77 .338 and 7mm WBY MAG,a 17 hmr,Browning Buckmark .22,Benneli Montefeltro. All will be wood no plastic guns for me.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I don’t have any guns but if I did I would consider my collection complete upon the addition of an electric Gatling gun in 20mm. :shock:


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

Somebody needs to put an ICBM or flame thrower on KSL.COM And who on this site casts their own silver bullets?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> I don't have any guns but if I did I would consider my collection complete upon the addition of an electric Gatling gun in 20mm. :shock:


What did you do lose the key to your gun cabinet or something? Of course I forgot your in the miltary.Military members don't have guns they have weapons. The hardest decision you have to make when preparing to go hunting is which gun er weapon you want to use.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have any guns but if I did I would consider my collection complete upon the addition of an electric Gatling gun in 20mm. :shock:
> ...


 :lol: if anyone from the ATF is reading this, I sold them all! 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo1 said:
> ...


Please read signature line. :lol:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo1 said:
> ...


I hear ya! We should get together and go bust some feathers. I am going to go see if I can find a bubbler that I found a couple years ago this week.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="luv2fsh&hnt":jdxzmlaz]
> ...


I hear ya! We should get together and go bust some feathers. I am going to go see if I can find a bubbler that I found a couple years ago this week.[/quote:jdxzmlaz]

I gotta work all this week, but I'm off from the 25th-2 Jan, we should hook up and try to blast some. I'll get with you closer to then.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Sounds good Jim.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

To me there is no such thing as a "full collection". As long as they keep making guns, i'll keep buyin' em'.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

So you buy a new shotgun and 3 months later you are digging in the basement and find out that you already have one.

Do you
a) have too many guns?
b) have a bad memory?
c) give the gun to the neighbor?
d) clean the basement?
e) all the above


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

The answer is.. c) give the gun to the neighbor.

I just wish I lived next door to you. :mrgreen:


----------

